# clé 3G Orange non reconnue sous Lion



## charonne (21 Juillet 2011)

Hello,
je viens d'installer MacOS X 10.7 Lion, et ma clé 3G Orange n'est plus reconnue. C'est un modèle Huawei E1752, avec driver BusinessEverywhere 2.0 d'Orange, qui supporte Snow Leopard 10.6.

Avez vous trouvé une solution pour faire reconnaitre cette clé 3G sous Lion ?*

Ou bien avez vous une solution alternative pour se connecter en 3G (autre clé, autre opérateur) ? Je pense aussi à une solution du type "Orange Domino 3G" qui rend la connexion indépendante de l'OS...

Laurent


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Lu,

J'ai une clé domino, c'est sympathique, car pour ta clé 3G il faut attendre qu&#8217;Orange (et Huawei) fassent les maj...

Pour la Domino, TPH fait une promo ->  http://www.phonehouse.fr/orange/cle-internet-3g+-wifi-domino/OCLEE5832, j'ai pris y'a une semaine un abonnement sans engagement à 8&#8364; les 200MO (reportable)


----------



## charonne (21 Juillet 2011)

oui, la solution Domino est sans doute la meilleure pour profiter de Lion, sans avoir à attendre un hypothetique driver... Malheureusement, on dirait que le Domino soit indisponible chez Phone House et Orange... C'est toujours comme ça ;-)


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

Va voir en magasin y'a du stock


----------



## charonne (21 Juillet 2011)

hé hé c'est fait ;-) Je n'ai pas pu résister !
Merci pour l'info.
A+


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

De rien, si tu as de soucis avec la clé Domino demande moi par MP


----------



## IMAC 78 (23 Juillet 2011)

Orange préconise d'utiliser la clé en 32 bits. Pour cela, il faut démarrer le MBP en maintenant les touches 3 et 2. Le noyau passe en 32 bits et la clé 3G+ est activée. J'ai validé sur mon MBP 3,06 MHz. Ca fonctionne très bien. Pas de ralentissement particuliers. Quand on redémarre me mac, il passe automatiquement en 64 bits.


----------



## charonne (11 Août 2011)

Merci pour l'info ;-) Cela marche très bien, en effet.


----------



## azrael_jon (30 Août 2011)

par contre pour utiliser la clé, il faut rester en 32 bit ou une fois activé on peut l'utiliser en 64 bit?


----------



## JimBond (30 Août 2011)

La réponse est ici :

http://entraide.orange.fr/assistance/messages/index/59116/cle-3g-mac-os-10-7-et-cle-3g.html?dub=2
et là
http://assistance.orange.fr/la-cle-3g-e1752-3756.php

La version 9.2.1 fonctionne avec clé 3G HUAWEI E1752, testé sur MacBook Pro et 10.7.1 directement.


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (22 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,

Je suis dans le même cas avec la même clé. Pourrais tu me donner le détail des infos à mettre dans les préférences réseau ?

Quel account name et quell password ?

Merci d'avance


----------

